# Kommunikation mit CP343 1 Lean



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss eine Kommunikation zwischen 2 CPUs aufbauen. Normal benutze ich FB14,15 ueber S7 Verindung. Die CPUs haben
aber unterschiedliche IP Adressen. Somit muss ich CPs einsetzen. Es sind hier aber nur die Lean Version verfuegbar.
Somit muss ich ueber FC5 und FC6 gehen. Braucht dann jede CPU eine CP oder reicht es auf einer Seite?

Danke.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 August 2014)

Unterschiedliche IP-Adressen sind doch auch bei zwei CPs Vorrausetzung für eine funktionierende Kommunikation.
Was hast du denn für CPUs?


----------



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

Hallo, die CPU sind 315-2PN/DP und 319. Die CPUs haben aber 192.168.1.11 und 10.x.x.x.
Somit also total verschieden.
Die Idee war nun über 2x CP 343 die Kommunikation zu machen, da ich die IPs von den CPUs nicht ändern kann.
Ich habe aber wie schon erwähnt nur die Lean Variante.
Somit suche ich ein brauchbare Lösung. Übertragen muss ich ca. 30 Bytes.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 August 2014)

Zwischen einer CPU mit Lean-CP und einer PN-CPU kannst du auch eine S7-Verbindung herstellen, d.h. Austausch über die Put/Get-Funktionen.

Zwischen zwei Lean-CPs kann man keine S7-Verbindung projektieren, da diese nur Server sein kann. Zwischen zwei Lean-CPs muss man darum die anderen Verbindungsvarianten verwenden, die aber etwas aufwändiger zu programmieren sind als Put/Get.

Bei den 30 Bytes und wenn dir Put/Get passt, würde ich nur in einer CPU den Lean-CP nachrüsten.


----------



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

Hallo, danke für die Info.
Ich habe aber überall gelesen, dass die CP kein ISO kann und somit Put/Get nicht funktioniert. 
Es würde nur über FC5, FC6 funktionieren.


----------



## PN/DP (11 August 2014)

hightower777 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber überall gelesen, dass die CP kein ISO kann und somit Put/Get nicht funktioniert.
> Es würde nur über FC5, FC6 funktionieren.


Dann solltest Du nicht "überall" so zusammenhangloses Zeug lesen, sondern lies mal in der kompetenten Quelle:
CPU-CPU Kommunikation mit SIMATIC Controllern (Kompendium)

Möglicherweise ist auch diese Linksammlung hilfreich für Dich:
FAQ: Linkliste SIMATIC-Kommunikation über Ethernet

Übrigens gehen S7-Verbindungen auch zwischen verschiedenen IP-Subnetzen wie z.B. 192.168.x.x und 10.x.x.x, da muß im Netzwerk einfach nur ein Router sein, der zwischen den Netzen routet.

Das einzig Wahre bei den negativen Eigenschaften, die dem CP343-1 Lean angedichtet werden, ist, daß er S7-Verbindungen nur als Server kann.

Harald


----------



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

Hallo, danke für die Infos.
Was heisst denn "nur als Server kann"?

Danke


----------



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

Einen Router können wir leider nicht installieren.
Ist für die Firma ein Sicherheitsrisiko zwischen den Subnetzen!!!

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (11 August 2014)

hightower777 schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "nur als Server kann"?


Die CPU mit dem CP343-1 Lean kann über diesen CP keine PUT/GET-Aufträge zu anderen CPUs senden (dies wäre eine aktive "Client"-Rolle). Sie kann aber "Ziel" von PUT/GET-Aufträgen anderer CPUs sein (als passiver "Server").

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (11 August 2014)

hightower777 schrieb:


> Einen Router können wir leider nicht installieren.
> Ist für die Firma ein Sicherheitsrisiko zwischen den Subnetzen!!!


Dann erzähle dem Netzwerkadministrator bloß nicht, daß Du über die geplante CP-Verbindung via S7-Routing für den Administrator völlig unkontrollierbar aus dem einen Netz auf alle Siemens-SPS und -HMI (und noch mehr) in dem anderen Netz zugreifen kannst, wenn Du willst. 
Du schaffst Dir quasi Deinen eigenen administratorfreien Router.

PS:
Wollt Ihr jegliche Art von Routing zwischen den Netzen verhindern, dann solltest Du einen PN/PN-Koppler einsetzen.
Der PN/PN-Koppler kostet außerdem weniger als ein CP343-1 Lean.

Harald


----------



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

_Die CPU mit dem CP343-1 Lean kann über diesen CP keine PUT/GET-Aufträge  zu anderen CPUs senden (dies wäre eine aktive "Client"-Rolle). Sie kann  aber "Ziel" von PUT/GET-Aufträgen anderer CPUs sein (als passiver  "Server")._

Heisst das, wenn ich die CP in das Rack mit der CPU mit der IP 10.x.x.x einsetzte und ihr eine 192.168.x.x Adresse gebe, von der anderen CPU mit der Adresse 192.168.1.11 per Put und Get
auf diese CPU über die CP zugreifen kann??

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (11 August 2014)

hightower777 schrieb:


> Heisst das, wenn ich die CP in das Rack mit der CPU mit der IP 10.x.x.x einsetzte und ihr eine 192.168.x.x Adresse gebe, von der anderen CPU mit der Adresse 192.168.1.11 per Put und Get
> auf diese CPU über die CP zugreifen kann??


Ja, genau so.

In der anderen CPU projektierst Du eine einseitige S7-Verbindung zu einem "unspezifizierten" Partner mit der Ziel-IP des CP.

Harald


----------



## hightower777 (11 August 2014)

Cool. Das werde ich morgen früh gleich testen.
Besten Dank erstmal.

Gruss


----------



## hightower777 (12 August 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe bisher. Ich muss Dich noch etwas fragen.
Ich habe das nun wie geplant aufgebaut, bekomme aber schon
beim NetPro keine Verbindung zustande.
Ping von meinem Notebook auf die 192.168.1.70 ist erfolgreich !!
Was kann das nun noc sein??
Bin fürjede Ide offen. Danke

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (12 August 2014)

- Warum hat der CP343-1 bei Dir in der HW Konfig gelbe Fragezeichen?
Projektiere den mal als V2.2
(Welche Step7-Version hast Du?)
Die HW Konfig ist in die CPU 319 geladen?

- Wie sind die Adressdetails der S7-Verbindung?
Auf der rechten Seite beim Partner muß stehen:
Rack/Steckplatz: 0 / 2
Verbindungsressource: 03
TSAP: 03.02

- Hast Du die Verbindungsprojektierung von NetPro in die CPU 315-2PN/DP geladen?
Das geht, ohne die CPU in Stop zu versetzen: 
Zielsystem > Laden im aktuellen Projekt > Verbindungen und Netzübergänge

- Welche GET/PUT-Bausteine hast Du genommen?
Das müssen FB14 und FB15 aus der "Standard Library > Communication Blocks" sein (Familie CPU_300)

Übrigens: die EN-Eingänge der Bausteine müssen nicht beschaltet werden. Das braucht man nur, wenn man die Bausteine bedingt aufrufen will.

Harald


----------



## hightower777 (12 August 2014)

Hallo.
die Fragezeichen sind nur, da der Kollege an der CPU sitzt mit  der CP und sein Hardwarekatalog neuer ist als meiner. Ich habe das nur
geoeffnet zum Bilder schiessen.

_- Wie sind die Adressdetails der S7-Verbindung?
 Auf der rechten Seite beim Partner muß stehen:
 Rack/Steckplatz: 0 / 2
 Verbindungsressource: 03
 TSAP: 03.02_

Die CP steckt aber im Rack auf Steckplatz 8, oder. In der Partner CPU.

FB14 und 15 sind aus der Std.Bib.
AUch schon mehrfach Instanzen neu alles uebersetzt, neu uebertragen usw.


----------



## hightower777 (12 August 2014)

Hallo. 
Du hattest recht mit den/

_Rack/Steckplatz: 0 / 2
 Verbindungsressource: 03
 TSAP: 03.02

Danke

Es funzt.
_


----------



## volker (12 August 2014)

ich kämpfe hier zz mit fast dem gleichen problem.
hardware:
1x 315pn-dp, 1x315pn-dp + 343cp lean. (versuchsaufbau am schreibtisch)

benutze ich den fb14/15 aus der simatik-net lib bzw den fb14/15 aus den komm-block bekomme ich ständig den fehler 1. also partner nicht gefunden oder so.

benutze ich den sfb14/15 direkt funktioniert es. 
keine ahnung wo in dem fb14/15 der fehler auftritt. die dinger sind ja mächtig lang, nutzen unmengen an sfc/sfb und sind imho scheinbar völlig überzogen.

hab das probiert mit alle hardware in einem projekt und auch in zwei verschiedenen. sowohl als spezifizierte als auch als unspezifizierte verbindung. ergebnis ist immer das gleiche.


----------



## vollmi (12 August 2014)

volker schrieb:


> hab das probiert mit alle hardware in einem projekt und auch in zwei verschiedenen. sowohl als spezifizierte als auch als unspezifizierte verbindung. ergebnis ist immer das gleiche.



Diese Probleme hatte ich gefühlt schon immer. Ich hab die FB14/15 schon laufen gehabt, aber dann wechselt man n CP, auf einmal läufts nicht mehr. Mit den SFBs läuft irgendwie immer. 
Ist manchmal interessant, da ändert man in der Symbolik den Verweis von FB14/15 auf SFB14/15 übersetzt neu und schon funktionierts, ohne irgendwo was am Programm sonst anzupassen.

mfG René


----------



## volker (12 August 2014)

ja. das ist totaler murks. ich tu mich ja schon schwer dabei sowas wieder ans laufen zu bringen, weil man ja gar nicht den wirklichen fehler kennt.
und das servicepersonal (störungsdienst,etc) ist mit sowas in der regel völlig überfordert.


----------

